# Tru-cut 27" Price?



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm looking to get my first reel mower and came across a Tru-cut c27-7-5.5. I haven't seen it in person yet, but seller says engine and catcher have been serviced, as well as reel sharpened. Mower is 10+ years old. Does anyone know of a good ballpark on these things? Seller is asking $900, but seems high to me. Am I off?

Thanks


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

You can get a good used greens mower for that price or a little more and it'll provide a far better cut than a Tru-cut.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@ox1574 it depends on the current market and really what condition it is in. Does it have a roller?

Share some pictures if you have them.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm really looking for a HOC of 3/4 to 1.5". I have Zoysia and quite a few years of leveling left to do, so I 'm not sure I can get much lower than 3/4. I've been looking for McLane's and Tru-cuts mainly. Unless I can get a greens mower that offers a bracket to increase the height. It does not currently have a roller on it, and technically there are three to choose from. I would definitely be adding a roller.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

They look to be in descent shape but there are no close ups of the reel/bedknife. That and the clutch are going to be your biggest expenses if there are issues. 
You can assume if he has 3 of them that they were used commercially @ some point. The tires look pretty worn but hard to tell since they are all muddy. $900 in that condition without a roller is a little steep IMO. He should have at least cleaned them up a little for asking $900 :roll: 
Maybe let him know you might be interested but sit on the sideline for a bit to see if the price drops. I can't imagine it's going to be easy moving three of them @ 900 bucks.


----------



## ox1574 (Mar 18, 2019)

This one just popped up today for $625


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

ox1574 said:


> This one just popped up today for $625


I'm just up the road from you and sold my p20 to a member in NC for $500, new wheels, axle, wheel hub, reel grind and clutch adjustment and mine is in tip top shape. I would post in the marketplace section that you are wanting to buy, maybe a member has one to sell that is close to you.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

For what it's worth, I'd pass on all of those three commercial machines, they look like they have been used hard and for $900 thats pretty spendy for less than fair condition. I wouldn't give $500 for any of them.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> For what it's worth, I'd pass on all of those three commercial machines, they look like they have been used hard and for $900 thats pretty spendy for less than fair condition. I wouldn't give $500 for any of them.


500 was a great deal you gave that member. You took great care of that 20"!

@ox1574 that 625 one is actually older that the other ones. You can tell because it has the really slim chain guard. At least it is cheaper and has the front roller already. Still not a screaming deal but if it works as it should right now that price may not be too bad. You can always try and talk them down a bit too in order to give you some room in case the clutch blows or it needs a new reel.


----------

